# ww-1 poster



## johnbr (Oct 22, 2017)

POSITION OF CONTROL STICK WHEN RUNNING ENGINE ON THE GROUND. Do not forget to hold the stick well back and so prevent the tail from rising. If the stick were held forward the lift of the elevators and the pull of the propeller would combine to overturn the machine." Diagram (pen and ink print) shows British pilot sitting in airplane, manipulating the control stick; dated May 3, 1918.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 22, 2017)

Cool picture!


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2017)

And another...


----------



## Graeme (Dec 3, 2017)

And a 'Beware the Hun in the Sun' poster.

Spot the Fokker Dr-1...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2017)




----------

